# Require Espresso Machine Service In North East Area?



## grahamy84 (Aug 4, 2009)

Contact Fiorenzato UK

We have our own parts workshop and specialist trained enginners: http://www.fiorenzato.co.uk/fiorenzato_parts_workshop.html

We service all espresso machines and have a large parts inventory. If you require a service elsewhere in the UK we will be able to put you in touch with an engineer in your local area. We have strong links with trained enginners in London and Scotland.

Click Here to See Contact Details


----------

